# NEW Reminton CDL 7mm-08



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

WELL i order this two weeks ago picked it up from Texas T , mounted a 4x16-50 PST vortex on her with a 10 moa rail . took her out to brake her in on sunday at ASC , all where done at 100 yards , all factory loads ,hornady , federal premium , nosler custom loads .

before anyone stams my targets I have a case of dumb ars" i was shoot then trying to adust the scope instead of trying to just shoot groups , also i tried lapping the barrel with JB boar compound before i brock her in , 

I cleaned the gun after each different kind of bullet.

on all loads is seamed not to start grouping till it had 7 or 8 rounds down the barrel ??? first for me . she is a dirty little girl and likes to be dirty to be accurate .

I am happy with the gun but remington adjustable trigger are JUNK 

I going to change it out and start loading , i will go the the accubonds i belive .

like i said for sum reason I kept trying to adust my scope instaed of shooting groupd then adjusting thats why you see the cover ups .

once she had 8 rounds down the tube she settled right in.


.617 140 accubonds nosler
.736 GMX 139 
.739 barnes XXX federal premiums


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

With a new barrel, it''s pretty common to shoot better after a bunch of fouling shots. Even with a broke in or polished match barrel, it will still shoot better groups after one or two fouling shots after a cleaning. As the barrel breaks in, the number of fouling shots needed after a cleaning will reduce, but it will never go away when trying for the smallest groups. What you're seeing is perfectly normal.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Regarding the remington trigger. I wouldnt really say junk but they wont do what they say they will. Even with "out of the stock" adjustments. Best mine would do was little less than 3.5 #. Clean break and no creep tho.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Trigger*

Right charlie , i guess after having triggers that are only 2 1/2 pounds of pull and brake like glass with no creep its hard to expect the same thing from a stock trigger .so junk might not be the best word.


----------



## Fishtrap2 (Sep 16, 2005)

*Trigger*

I understand what you mean...if you have ever replaced any factory 700 trigger with a Jewell (old or new style), they all feel like "junk". Biggest mistake I ever made I guess...now I spend the money on a new rifle and almost always drop a Jewell in before even giving the factory trigger a chance...guess I am spoiled now, live & learn!


----------



## CDHknives (Mar 17, 2012)

A steady hand with fine carbide wet/dry sandpaper and a hard edged block can do wonders for most factory triggers.

I miss the older Winchester M70 triggers...great with just a little time and effort.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Looks like you are certainly getting there. 7-08 is a great caliber. Just one quick suggestion: when measuring your groups you will get a much more accurate answer if you measure left edge to left edge, or right edge to right edge, instead of trying to estimate where the absolute center is.

The .736" group appears that the right prong is a bit to the left of center. Not a big deal, but it will give you more accurate readings. This really comes into play when you have several bullets clover leafed on one edge of the group. finding the center of the outermost hole is almost impossible.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Measuring group*

Jammer you are correct , I just was trying to use a caliper , the target was blowing in the wind , you are correct on how I should measure , next time I will do while laying on the bench instead of doing it hanging on the backstop .

Thanks


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

arty's only

You loaded anything for the 08 yet ?I ordered me some `120 gr Barnes TSX BT. Should be here tomorrow. Barnes claims RL15 was their most accurate powder. Got some other stuff around I will try first. But saying that this is for hunting not paper shootin.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*I am just starting load devolpment*

Charlie I have just started ,,I have shot Barnes like the performance bang flops every time 140 xxx running 2890 fps . Running varget 41.5 grains

Nosler book has 120 running 3018 which is smokin load 43 gr powder

This new gun I want to try running 140 accubonds with IMR 4350 .

Been talking to a couple guys on long range hunting web site , and they are getting great results with this combo , with 140s

I am heading to the ranch Wednesday , so no loading till I get back , I will post some groups and velocity when I get back I will be heading back to the range after Christmas , so I will pm you results .

I have shot several deer and pigs up 250 lbs and just under 300 yards away , this round

7mm-08 is a great caliber like you said I call it a necked down 308 :biggrin:


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Artys only

Got my Barnes 120 gr bullets yesterday along with some new Winchester brass. Gonna try and get around to loading some today if I have time. Have some IMR4895 and some H335 I think will try a few with that to began with.And yes it is a necked down 308.Gotta get with the Jammer he does 7mm-08 too.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Loaded me some Varget, H335 and IMR4895. Gonna try and shoot this afternoon. Lil windy tho but gonna try. All 120 Gr Barnes TSXBT and same seating depth.


----------



## Scout177 (Oct 23, 2006)

I used to use H335 with relatively cheap bulk 120 grain Remington psp bullets in two different 7-BR pistols I had. One an XP-100 and the other a Wichita. Very accurate even with the cheap (then not now) bullets. Pretty good muzzle flash with the 10" barrel on the Wichita.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Well I shot today. The H335 and the Varget with the 120 Gr barnes shot about 1 3/4 and the IMR4895 shot about .74. All the same depth. Ashamed to take a picture Ha. 4895 mite be fun to play with. But plenty good to hunt with now. All were 1 grain down from Maximum.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Loading info for my bullets above all were Remington large rifle primers and C. O. L. was 2.71 with Winchester case.

Varget was 44 Gr
H335 was 41 Gr
IMR4895 was 43 Gr.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Great job*

Way to go that tightest group is money !!!! Wait till you see what the do to deer or hogs ! They a at devastating


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Neck sizing or full length*

What are you doing full length or just neck if you are neck sizing what bushing you using ?


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

New Winchester cases full length sized. RCBS dies.Oh yes Shooting off bags with only 3X9 Leupold. More optics would help but for a hunting gun its fine. Another thing old eyes dont help much either Ha.Regarding the Barnes bullets, I hunted with 223 for years with Barnes bullets. Only 223 bullet you could depend on to work. Now with this 08 I shot a deer in the neck using the Hornady 139 Gr SPBT and also a hog. Waaay too much damage. I went to the Barnes knowing it will work but not really do near as much damage. Thats my theory anyway.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

View attachment 561047
Here's the cull I shot with the 140 accubonds shot in the frount shoulder he was 267 yards 7mm-08 rock !!


----------



## zrexpilot (Jun 14, 2007)

i cant get any 7-08 to shoot 139s or 140s not with any speed anyways, 120s and 130s is what i use.
3100fps and a 120 gr with 50.5 gr of win 760 and a repeatable 1.1" 5 shot groups, 3 shots get me 1/2 inch groups ive tried everything to shrink my 5 shot groups with no luck i guess this is all she has, not bad for a gun that only guarantees 1.5 " 3 shot groups i guess.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

zrexpilot

Ever check your twist rate? Could be the problem with the heavier bullets. I dont have a clue but just something to check.


----------



## zrexpilot (Jun 14, 2007)

CHARLIE said:


> zrexpilot
> 
> Ever check your twist rate? Could be the problem with the heavier bullets. I dont have a clue but just something to check.


i seriously think they have the twist rate wrong on the 7-08. i load or loaded for 5 different 7-08s and they are one of the toughest to get to shoot.
1 in 9 or 9.5 is the twist of all of them


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Hmm Mine shoots fair with both 120 and 139 grain bullets and believe it or not close to he same place at 100 yards. Gonna work some more on the 120 barnes. Although it shoots fair with only my 9x scope. think with better optics it would do better. No excuses for old eyes. Ha.


----------



## zrexpilot (Jun 14, 2007)

im thinking about re-barreling my 7-08 just because i am after those 1/2 inch groups. i dont need too as a hunting rifle, i am already banging a 5" steel at 400 yds like nothing.
this reloading and paper punching is addicting. anyway shilen lists their twist rate for the 7-08 as 1 in 11 for up to 140 gr, do they know something the rest of us dont ?


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Here is pic from the 8 point shot with my ultra mag , 180 Barnes
View attachment 561443


Here is the 8 point Exit wound
View attachment 561444


----------



## zrexpilot (Jun 14, 2007)

heres my 7-08 with a 120 gr nosler bt at 3100 fps, this is the entry wound, yes the entry wound


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

View attachment 561514


This is meat for this year


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Looks like you are pretty well covered up in meat. Good job.That nosler would kinda worry me a lil bit.


----------



## zrexpilot (Jun 14, 2007)

CHARLIE said:


> That nosler would kinda worry me a lil bit.


 ya it does a lil bit, but i figure if it made it somewhat through that leg bone ribshots should be no problem


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

True


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Management buck shot with 120 Barnes (7mm-08)just below the neck bone. Deer ran a ways but left a great trail


----------



## zrexpilot (Jun 14, 2007)

why is that a management buck


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

We shoot all 8's that are 3. He was older. Dont see too many 8's anymore mostly all 10's.


----------



## zrexpilot (Jun 14, 2007)

gotcha, if we shot all our 8s weed have 6s and forkys left, 10s are non existing where i hunt


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Get rid of those 8's and 6's and let all the 10's walk.


----------



## zrexpilot (Jun 14, 2007)

weve never seen a 10 in 14 years, its 8 pointer galore. i dont know how to fix it were a small ranch low fence, nothing we can do i guess


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

We have 8 points galore , we shot 3 this year , only seen two other big deer on the ranch one 12 two 10 pointers and one big old 14 with drops that we only
See on game cameras , I had 12 8 pointers on my stand theist morning I hunted aged from 1 1/2 years to 5 1/2 to 6 we need to thin some out


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Well I understand the smaller ranches where deer come and go. But to get rid of the 8's and 6's genetics you have to thin em out. 8's make 8's and 6's make 6's (all theory) and I am not an expert but you have to start somewhere. It may take a while but it will eventually be more 10's and 12's than 8's. leave those 10's and 12's alone and thin out the others. See very few 8's around our lease these days. What confuses me now is the big ole 9's, just not sure what to do with them but the word is get rid of them too. They are culls or management deer.


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

Try remington core lokt ammo. My 7mm-08 shots them better than anything else.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Put her in a new ride !

HS precision stock !
View attachment 565993


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Very nice. Sure a lot prettier than my ole composite. Guess I will have to save some cash somehow. Gotta try and keep up with the Jones's. Ha


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

artys only said:


> Put her in a new ride !
> 
> HS precision stock !
> View attachment 565993


you're either single or have one heckuva man cave.

nice rifle.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

No I have a beautiful wife and a man cave that keeps me warm in the winter ! 

I like good shooting and good looking guns ! Some do not come that way and you have to be a plastic / heart surgeon ! LOL


----------

